# Fab brackets for my tj??



## cjshloman (Nov 10, 2004)

I have a '98 tj and I want to put a 4 way plow on but dont have the giant money to do so, and cant find a used one either. My question is, has anyone fabbed up mounts for a '97 and up tj? Can I use another mount and go from there, anything?? I see fishers, westerns and meyers for great deals, just cant find the mounts. Any kind of help would be great, Thanks. Bull.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

If you know how to cut and weld go for it. Measure the width of your frame and find a plow harness that lines up pretty close to the dimensions. When I first started out one of my trucks had a fisher harness a Myers hydraulics and a Western plow.


----------



## SKYNYRD (Jan 13, 2009)

try doing a google search for storks auto. i believe they're in pennsylvania. i know they're on ebay. they're a junkyard that specialize in plow parts. see if they have a frame for you first. once you have a frame you can be patient and pick everything else up at decent prices. if they aint got one by all means you can make one but you might want to have a plow first so you get the right distance for the plow ears to mount up


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I made a Boss RT3 mount fit my 2000 TJ. The mount origanly fit a ford (I think) used the push beem, side plates and made two 1/2 spacers to fit between. I know Fisher makes mounts for the TJ.


----------



## cjshloman (Nov 10, 2004)

I know they make them, I just really cant afford them. Looking for a more cost effective alternative. So you got ford mounts to fit huh, no welding and cutting, just spacers? What ford mount? Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

No Lots of cutting and welding and accurately drilling 24 1/2" holes in 1/2" plate steel. Unless you have experience and tools (ox-acetylene torches, welder ...) you wont be making a plow mount. 

JMO


----------



## cjshloman (Nov 10, 2004)

I just got an email from storks auto/jeep, and they said people have used the yj mounts on the tj's with good success, not too much modding. Im gonna give this a shot I think. Worth a tray.


----------

